

Semantic Web: What Is The Killer App? - shayan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/semantic_web_what_is_the_killer_app.php

======
axod
"Semantic Web" - like we need another buzzword.

~~~
michaelneale
"new" ? I think the term has been around as long as the web. It was pretty
much Berners-Lee's idea.

~~~
axod
Maybe it's just recently been hyped up to buzzword status.

